# USN Dorney Lake Evening Triathlon Series



## Tom Hayward (9 May 2012)

USN are back in 2012 with another series of 3 evening Triathlons at the Olympic rowing venue, Dorney Lake. Ready to welcome Triathletes of all standards, the events consist of a; standard, sprint and super sprint discipline. Each event is divided by 3 races with the first starting at 6pm and the last at 7pm.

A great deal of fast paced triathlon action is to be expected as participants run, swim and cycle the world-class flat-water and canoeing center in Windsor. The venue is truly exceptional with traffic free, smooth tarmac course providing the perfect backdrop for the series. 

Here’s a video from the last event at Dorney Lake in April to give you an idea of what do expect, although this was the last race in a Duathlon series 
View: http://youtu.be/s-2Fih-ZGBs
.

All participants will receive a goody bag full of nutritional products, refreshments on route, a high standard of event infrastructure, chip timing system and prizes for the top 3 finishers.

For more information get onto http://www.votwo.co.uk/events-1/usn.

See you at the races


----------



## xxmimixx (10 May 2012)

Dorney lakes Tris is a great location! Did my very first (and only) relay tri last year and it was beautiful. It was organized by my employer for the Marketing Association and hope they run one this year too so that I can take part in the individual olympic this year


----------

